# Time for a change. ... ... of mind



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So, for the past year and bit almost 2 now. I have been running a pair of fowlr tanks, a 30 gallon cube, and a 46 gallon bowfront. I plan on converting the cube to planted freshwater, with the live rock, roughly 15 - 20lbs, being split between the bowfront display and the sump/fuge leaving me with something between 40/55 lbs of rock in the 46. As for equipment am running a Bubble Magus curve 5, very happy with this one, skims like a champ. Currently running the Current USA Orbit Marine led. Will be replacing them with a pair of Kessil A160we controllable led's, ordering one today and the other in a couple weeks. I would like to replenish my janitorial crew with snails, no hermits sometime between now and then. With my long term goal being a mixed reef tank centered around a pistol shrimp and goby. not so sure which other fish to stock. ... ...


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok. So the cube is drained, live rock is in a garbage bin full of saltwater, live sand in a 5g bucket. I now have 2 questions concerning the sand.
1: How long will the sand last in the bucket before it goes in the sump/fuge if i keep it covered with water ?
2: A friend of mine tore down his salty roughly 9 months ago, he rinsed and dried his sand/araganite and used it in his freshwater setup. Now he is changing his substrate yet again. I'm wondering can I rinse and dry this and use it in my 46 with the sand I already have in it or is this dangerous no go ? . ... ... anybody in the know? . ... ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

IF you keep and reuse, rinse for a long time. The sand will have built up nutrients and a lot of detritus. Not to mention the salt/mineral build up. I would rinse thoroughly then use your fw test kits to test it before adding to my tank.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank's for the tip my friend. Was thinking of doing the vary same same thing, think i just needed a second opinion cause I'm still a little uncertain with saltwater. Think just to be certain i might just recycle the tank with my live rock in the bin, huh sounds like a restart. ... ... ... Thank's again.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah that was my plan. Seem's like I change my mind more often than my socks, what a fool:bigsmile:. My new plan is to rebuild and drill my 80, Using it as my reef tank, my reasoning bigger tank = more. Sniff Sniff smells like journal coming up. ... ...


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well tis with Great sadness I have to announce the death of my 80g due to Fridays catastrophe. I think I will replace it with 90 gallon so ANGRY over this. ...D


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------

